# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson)

## chance

heard on the radio earlier that steves g/f lousie comes back and he cheats on her with tracey! hope its not true! source:heart 106.2

----------


## *JSW*

Well we know that Steve is getting back with Tracy mabye this is the way! I thought Louise was supposed to be leaving 'forever' so I wonder how she could continue with Steve, without lots of trips back and forth Ireland  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> Well we know that Steve is getting back with Tracy mabye this is the way! I thought Louise was supposed to be leaving 'forever' so I wonder how she could continue with Steve, without lots of trips back and forth Ireland


The girl who plays Louise is only back in Ireland to finish her exams.. as far as I know from reading the Irish Press here, she is planning to go back to Corrie once exams are finished which is mid-may.. could be wrong but that is what our newspapers are saying

----------


## jeangenie

I read somewhere that Steve becomes a father again, as we were left to presume that he spent the night with Louise and apparently he is to do the same with Tracey, I wonder who the mum will be? Could be a very interesting scenario

----------


## SoapWatcher

I don't even think they write storylines that much ahead.

----------


## Siobhan

> I read somewhere that Steve becomes a father again, as we were left to presume that he spent the night with Louise and apparently he is to do the same with Tracey, I wonder who the mum will be? Could be a very interesting scenario


I think that is just a rumour

----------


## emma_strange

wasnt that just a week thing or whatever. They both knoew that once she went back that would be it?

----------


## Jade

In todays sun it says the Steve takes Amy to see the planes at Manchester Airport, but Tracy calls the police to tell them that Steve is trying to take Amy out of the country!!!  Sould be shown in about 5 weeks time.

There are pics as well so I guess its true!!

----------


## Jojo

Polly Hudson said about it on GMTV this morning too, cause they were laughing about why would you take a little girl to watch aeroplanes taking off!! But it does sound as if its true.

----------


## Debs

sounds like a good story! love all the stuff with steve and tracey so will look forwaard to this

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im getting quite bored of all this steve & tracey rubbish! Bring back karen!!

----------


## Bryan

if thats her "revenge" then im very dissapointed

bondboffin

----------


## eastenders mad

well it woun't be long until tracey leaves for good

----------


## Chris_2k11

> well it woun't be long until tracey leaves for good


Tracey's leaving?!?!?   :Confused:

----------


## Bryan

she signed a new contract was in inside soap the week that all the summer spoilers came out (if not that one then one of them following phils return)

shes there for another year at least

bondboffin

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i know i was just sayin that she will be gone soon

----------


## Treacle

Not more Traceyluv how many times does she need to prove that she cannot act?

----------


## Georgie

she can act!!! she is just a v. boring and repetitive character

----------


## Luna

Can't wiat for this story line to come up

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Can't wiat for this story line to come up


Wake me up when it's over please!   :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> Polly Hudson said about it on GMTV this morning too, cause they were laughing about why would you take a little girl to watch aeroplanes taking off!! But it does sound as if its true.


Go to any airport and you will see children of both sexes watching aeroplanes take off. Im not just talking about people going on holidays either. Its not just an anorak thing

----------


## Treacle

> Go to any airport and you will see children of both sexes watching aeroplanes take off. Im not just talking about people going on holidays either. Its not just an anorak thing


That's true but I don't care about these people. Karen McDonald = legend. A well developed character who gradually went into a state of mental disability through her paranoia etc Steve without Karen  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Trinity

> Not more Traceyluv how many times does she need to prove that she cannot act?


I agree that the last Tracy was wooden, boring and couldn't act.  The current version is miles better, and I think she would be missed if she left.  She certainly lights up the screen

----------


## Treacle

> I agree that the last Tracy was wooden, boring and couldn't act. The current version is miles better, and I think she would be missed if she left. She certainly lights up the screen


Dawn Acton was loads better.

This one only has the one facial expression. A big grin.

----------


## Treacle

> she can act!!! she is just a v. boring and repetitive character


She is as wooden and pointless as Janice Battersby.

----------


## Luna

Oh come on you must admit janice is funny

----------


## Abbie

> sounds like a good story! love all the stuff with steve and tracey so will look forwaard to this


i completly agree with you i love the steve and tracy storylines  :Cheer:   :Love:

----------


## gbnut

> yeah i know i was just sayin that she will be gone soon



so how is at least a year soon?????????

----------


## alan45

Interesting spoiler in the Daily Mirror about Steve McDonald

Daily Mirror

----------


## emma_strange

Sounds like it could be a good little story line

----------


## eastenderfan_91

yep sounds good

----------


## kacixxx

He get's beaten up by his new girlfriend's ex im sure! He owns a rival cab firm!

----------


## eastenders mad

really cool can't wait to see that

----------


## i_luv_dennis

great

----------


## RealityGap

poor Steve always seesm to be on the rough end of it

----------


## Kaydie

I like the sound of this

----------


## Lisa321

I like the sound of it, although Steve should stand up for himself.
 :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

sounds good, looking forward to it

----------


## emma_strange

Looking good

----------


## tammyy2j

Steve has a one night stand with Kelly.

Source Inside Soap

----------


## eastenders mad

really i didn't think Steve would fanice her

----------


## tammyy2j

Becky causes problems between Kelly and Lloyd so i think they break up. If Ronnie and him are fighting he might seek solace elsewhere like he did with Tracey.

----------


## RealityGap

I so can't see Steve and Kelly together.

----------


## xxchicxx

I read somewhere that Steve is gonna become a womaniser once Ronnie leaves, and he was gonna go with Frankie. I just wish I can remember where I read it?

----------


## bakedbean

It was in Inside soap about a month ago

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think this could be true as it hinted in this week's What's On TV that a man who works at streetcars has a fling with a factory girl  :Smile:   so this is more than likely going to be true  :Smile:

----------


## melmarshall858

Yes i read that after Ronnie leaves he sleeps with Kelly then moves on to Frankie.

----------


## Perdita

Corrie star Simon Gregson is returning to work part-time tomorrow after being struck down by a mystery illness.

The actor has been off work for two weeks after being hospitalised when he felt unwell on set.

Simon, Rovers landlord Steve McDonald, is recovering at home but his absence meant filming was thrown into chaos.

Friends feared he may be off work "for some time" with the illness which has baffled doctors. But despite reports he was "really poorly", the 33-year-old was seen shopping and drove costar Craig Charles to his home in Cheshire.

A Corrie source said: "When someone is off sick the rumour mill goes into overdrive. Simon's a top bloke. We're sure he'll tell us what's been the matter."

ITV said he should be back filming this week.

From The Mirror



I hope he has not got the same mystery illness that Emmerdale's Jasck Sugden is suffering from.  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Steve McDonald hasn't had the best success with weddings. His first to Vicky Arden (Chloe Newsome) quickly ended in divorce; his second to Karen Phillps (Surannce Jones) occurred after Janice (Vicky Entwhistle) wagered Â£10 that they'd tie the knot: the third was his 'proper' wedding to Karen; the fourth was a failed attempt at marrying an inebriated Becky (Katherine Kelly); and the fifth, current attempt sees Steve - played by 34-year-old Simon Gregson - finally marry Becky in a small family service at the local register office. We recently caught up with Simon to chat about Jim and Andy's return, the aftermath of the latest nuptials, a potential comeback for Karen and how he feels about becoming a father for the second time. 

How many weddings is this now?!
"Five! It's quite boring - there's nothing worse than filming a wedding - they take forever! The longest was Steve and Karen's wedding. We filmed that over four episodes, which I believe was a telly first. It was a nightmare - freezing cold. It was a sandstone building which is basically what the first fridges were. It soaks water up and the water freezes so you've got a fridge and we were in it!"

Going to be second time lucky?
"Yes. It all goes according to plan right up until the wedding reception when the cops storm in and then it all goes belly up from there. No-one believes she's innocent. Steve doesn't believe she's innocent. It takes Steve a while to realise the truth. As soon as [the police] burst through the door, there's an announcement about why they're there but it's just a total shock. Steve just thinks 'this can't be happening again'."

What was it like to have Charlie Lawson and Nicholas Cochrane back on set?
"Oh, I was very excited to be working with the pair of them again. I haven't worked with Nick for a long time. I've worked with Charlie in between but not with Nick since Steve and Karen's wedding. It was good to have them back and great to work with Charlie again because he is a total nutter!"

Steve's not sure what Becky's up to at the beginning of the week, is he?
"He thinks that she's having an affair because she's acting hugely suspicious. Slug's turned up out of the blue and even though they've already spoken to each other about it, he's wary of it all. It's her own bloody fault but as usual it's all turned round to make it look like Steven's fault!"

The stag and hen dos are a fairly quiet affair, aren't they?
"Yeah, it's like 'let's just be sensible'. I don't know anyone who has a stag do or hen do the night before the wedding - it doesn't happen, does it? Everyone does it a week or two weeks before! It nearly kills Becky not to drink but she manages it!"

How much have you and Craig enjoyed developing Steve and Lloyd's friendship?
"I knew Craig before he came into the show. We met a long, long time ago over in Ireland and as soon as we found out we would be working with each other, we just couldn't wait. We've become best mates now. It's just the same at work as it is when we're out! It's not like work at all while we're filming. If I look on the schedule and it's just me and Craig [in a scene], I don't even have to learn the lines - we'll just do it on set."

What happens in the aftermath of the wedding?
"Becky's faced with prison so he's got no choice but to take Hooch on. He's a nasty b**tard, played brilliantly by Dominic Carter! Then Steve and Lloyd turn into a really bad Starsky and Hutch trying to track down Slug..."

Do you think Becky's 'the one' for Steve?
"She's certainly keeping him young and on his toes. I think it'll last as long as it keeps him on his toes - he's not really one for settling down. When everything starts to get a bit too comfortable - slippers and pipe - he's like 'no, no, no - this is all wrong!' He doesn't have a clue when he's onto a good thing."

Do you think Steve's had a positive impact on Becky's life?
"I think he's turned it around. She was all over the place getting into trouble all the time but he's made her grow up. And having a little girl there in Amy, that's made her grow a bit, too. She's got responsibilities now. She's besotted with him. She's still a total p*sshead, though!"

Will it ever thaw between Michelle and Steve?
"I think that maybe she'll forgive him at some point but he was pretty bad to her. Maybe if she found someone new herself, she'll chill out."

Do you think Steve still thinks about Karen?
"I think Karen crosses his mind every now and again. That was just like being with Boudica - how could you forget? It would be great to work with [Suranne Jones] again but she's in the real proper acting world now."

Do you enjoy the more comedic storylines or the more serious storylines?
"Definitely the comedic ones. I don't mind doing the serious stuff at all. I mean I quite enjoy it - doing the stuff with Dominic's been really good - but the comedic stuff makes the day go quicker. When you're having a laugh and the crew are laughing and making Craig laugh, being so ridiculously slapsticky and over-the-top - I mean a lot of the stuff that doesn't go out should go out. I love doing that."

How does it feel to be a new dad again?
"Oh, it's tremendous. The first time was amazing but this is different. You're kind of in shock for the first one - it's like 's**t! Now I've got to be dad immediately - you're here!' You do it without thinking because of the natural instinct. But the second one - I'd totally forgotten how small and fragile they are. Alfie seems massive now, even though he's still tiny. But he seems so big compared to Harry." 

From Digital Spy

----------


## Hannelene

Great!
I wonder if him and Karen do have a fling when she comes back? As they had intense chemistry together!

----------


## Snagglepus

Why is he pulling those stupid faces, he looks a right pratt. Is Simon Gregson trying to emulate John Savidents character of Fred Elliott. He should give it up.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Streetâs Steve McDonald may be grappling with family problems. But Simon Gregson, the actor who plays him, loves his happy domestic life at home near Wilmslow


You couldnât ask for a warmer welcome from the Gregson family. Three-year-old Alfie comes bounding toward the door, laughing and joking with two-year-old brother Harry. With their faces pressed up against the glass they flash grins wider than the River Dee and peer through the letterbox. When dad Simon, the actor who plays Coronation Streetâs Steve McDonald, opens the door they burst into fits of giggles and chase each other around the entrance hall before dashing to mum, Emma.This idyllic picture is a far cry from Simonâs screen persona â regular viewers will know about his constant troubles with onscreen partner Becky. But it is this happy home life that the 36-year-old thrives on.In fact some might expect the couple to be living a lavish celebrity lifestyle, filled with endless glitzy balls and bashes, fine dining and fast cars. There are a few of the latter in the driveway, including Simonâs prized Jaguar, but the majority are old cars that he likes to tinker with.Simon and Emma, who married last November at St Bartholomewâs Church in Wilmslow, are not bothered about a celebrity lifestyle. They are much happier playing in the back garden with Alfie and Harry, throwing parties at home and spending time with friends at a local social club, although Simon admitted, this has got him into a few sticky situations.âI get involved with the local tractor drives, well, Emma encouraged me to get involved in it,â said Simon, as he catches Alfie full flight who has just taken a running leap towards him. âShe duped me and said this particular one was only two and a half miles long when it was more like 30 miles. We were in it for eight hours. I think she used all of this free time to go shopping. âItâs a great village to be in and weâve already had many happy times here. We often have people back here for parties after weâve been to the club. The whole road is one big pub really because we all go to each otherâs houses. Simon and Emma, who met through mutual friend Beverley Callard who played Liz McDonald in the soap, moved to Morley Green in 2007. They had been living in an old cottage in nearby Wilmslow that was once in the grounds of a manor house. It was love at first sight for both of them. Since they got the keys they have done extensive redecoration and some structural work, including making an open plan lounge and dining room into two separate rooms. They have also put in wooden flooring throughout the house, installed new bathrooms and they are currently hard at work converting one area into a party room. It is a former barn and Simon has scoured reclamation yards around Cheshire to find old ship timbers to help restore this part of the house. Emma, 28, said: âWe walked through the door and fell in love with it. People always say you walk in and you know. We just had that gut feeling. There are big fields at the back of the house that the boys can play on and it just feels so peaceful. âThe house was lovely before but now weâve started to redecorate in our own style it is feeling more like our home. Weâre having fun doing it too and weâre really excited about having the party room. We know how to throw a good party and it will be fantastic having everyone over once itâs finished.âSimon, who used to play with a band called Johnny Mac and the Muppets, grew up in Heald Green. He joined the Coronation Street cast when he was just 15 and is now one of the longest serving members of the cast. But he had never intended to become an actor.He said: âI wanted to be in the RAF and I wanted to race cars. I had dreams of being a Formula 1 driver. I used to race cars on track days and absolutely loved it. But then Coronation Street were asking for two sons to be in the show.âI went along and got the part. Itâs unbelievable. I thought Iâd be there for two or three years and it would give me enough money for my first car. When I was that age thatâs all I cared about. It worked and I got a Suzuki Jeep. Iâve been there 22 years now. When I reached 20 years I was given a DVD of my old footage on it. What a terrifying experience that was! I didnât like it.âSimonâs fame has come at a cost â in his late teenage years going out became difficult as he endured relentless teasing and abuse from members of the public â and even now he has to endure intrusion into his privacy. On a recent holiday he was videoed playing in the pool with his sons. But, despite this, he couldnât think of anywhere better to work than Corrie.He said: âIâm very lucky and itâs been an incredible time. Iâve worked with a lot of brilliant people and itâs a massive part of my life.âAs much as I love it, I prefer being at home, spending time with friends and family and enjoying every minute of it.âAs we leave the Gregson household, and Alfie and Harry wave us off with the same vigour as they welcomed us, it is easy to see why Simon and Emma love their home life so much.

You couldnât ask for a warmer welcome from the Gregson family. Three-year-old Alfie comes bounding toward the door, laughing and joking with two-year-old brother Harry. With their faces pressed up against the glass they flash grins wider than the River Dee and peer through the letterbox.

When dad Simon, the actor who plays Coronation Streetâs Steve McDonald, opens the door they burst into fits of giggles and chase each other around the entrance hall before dashing to mum, Emma.

This idyllic picture is a far cry from Simonâs screen persona â regular viewers will know about his constant troubles with onscreen partner Becky. But it is this happy home life that the 36-year-old thrives on.

In fact some might expect the couple to be living a lavish celebrity lifestyle, filled with endless glitzy balls and bashes, fine dining and fast cars. There are a few of the latter in the driveway, including Simonâs prized Jaguar, but the majority are old cars that he likes to tinker with.

Simon and Emma, who married last November at St Bartholomewâs Church in Wilmslow, are not bothered about a celebrity lifestyle. They are much happier playing in the back garden with Alfie and Harry, throwing parties at home and spending time with friends at a local social club, although Simon admitted, this has got him into a few sticky situations.

âI get involved with the local tractor drives, well, Emma encouraged me to get involved in it,â said Simon, as he catches Alfie full flight who has just taken a running leap towards him. âShe duped me and said this particular one was only two and a half miles long when it was more like 30 miles. We were in it for eight hours. I think she used all of this free time to go shopping.

 âItâs a great village to be in and weâve already had many happy times here. We often have people back here for parties after weâve been to the club. The whole road is one big pub really because we all go to each otherâs houses. 

Simon and Emma, who met through mutual friend Beverley Callard who played Liz McDonald in the soap, moved to Morley Green in 2007. They had been living in an old cottage in nearby Wilmslow that was once in the grounds of a manor house. It was love at first sight for both of them. 

Since they got the keys they have done extensive redecoration and some structural work, including making an open plan lounge and dining room into two separate rooms. They have also put in wooden flooring throughout the house, installed new bathrooms and they are currently hard at work converting one area into a party room. It is a former barn and Simon has scoured reclamation yards around Cheshire to find old ship timbers to help restore this part of the house. 

Emma, 28, said: âWe walked through the door and fell in love with it. People always say you walk in and you know. We just had that gut feeling. There are big fields at the back of the house that the boys can play on and it just feels so peaceful.

 âThe house was lovely before but now weâve started to redecorate in our own style it is feeling more like our home. Weâre having fun doing it too and weâre really excited about having the party room. We know how to throw a good party and it will be fantastic having everyone over once itâs finished.â

Simon, who used to play with a band called Johnny Mac and the Muppets, grew up in Heald Green. He joined the Coronation Street cast when he was just 15 and is now one of the longest serving members of the cast. But he had never intended to become an actor.

He said: âI wanted to be in the RAF and I wanted to race cars. I had dreams of being a Formula 1 driver. I used to race cars on track days and absolutely loved it. But then Coronation Street were asking for two sons to be in the show.â

I went along and got the part. Itâs unbelievable. I thought Iâd be there for two or three years and it would give me enough money for my first car. When I was that age thatâs all I cared about. It worked and I got a Suzuki Jeep. Iâve been there 22 years now. When I reached 20 years I was given a DVD of my old footage on it. What a terrifying experience that was! I didnât like it.â

Simonâs fame has come at a cost â in his late teenage years going out became difficult as he endured relentless teasing and abuse from members of the public â and even now he has to endure intrusion into his privacy. On a recent holiday he was videoed playing in the pool with his sons. But, despite this, he couldnât think of anywhere better to work than Corrie.

He said: âIâm very lucky and itâs been an incredible time. Iâve worked with a lot of brilliant people and itâs a massive part of my life.âAs much as I love it, I prefer being at home, spending time with friends and family and enjoying every minute of it.â

As we leave the Gregson household, and Alfie and Harry wave us off with the same vigour as they welcomed us, it is easy to see why Simon and Emma love their home life so much.

----------


## Snagglepus

I have found my old post to save saying it again, but I will.
He is the worst actor in Corrie, it is like he is acting. Everyone else seems to be their normal selves.
He pulls stupid faces, sometimes looks as if he not a full shilling and talks in funny voices. Look at him sometimes, he puts on a "not at home " look.
Steve MacDonald is not an idiot, he has run his own business's, he was shrewd and crafty when he was younger, now he acts like he is a fool.
I still think he is trying to copy Freds campness.
Someone should have a word with him.

----------


## Perdita

Steve buys the Rovers Return as a surprise romantic gesture for Michelle, Simon Gregson has revealed.

Simon, who plays Steve, said: "Steve is well aware of everything that is happening at Michelle's work with Peter and he knows how unhappy she is."

"Michelle says something to him about how she liked being in charge, so Steve thinks: âwell why donât we buy the Rovers and I will make her the boss and she will be dead happy!â"

"Steve remembers the Rovers as happy times and has conveniently brushed the affair with Becky under the carpet..."

Despite Stella's warnings, Steve goes ahead with buying the pub without telling Michelle. 

"Stella doesnât think it is a great idea. She knows that this is not something he should do as a secret. She tries to warn him but he doesnât want to listen. He just thinks Michelle would love it," said Simon.

"He thinks he is being romantic, that it is better than buying her a diamond ring."

However, Steve has failed to consider that Michelle might have some reservations about being landlady of the Rovers. 

"In his mind he remembers the Rovers as happy times. He has conveniently brushed the affair with Becky under the carpet, and also when he kissed a man he thought was a woman. Steve has âforgottenâ all that, but it is obviously paramount in Michelleâs mind."

"Running the Rovers might not be the top of her list of priorities," Simon added.

"On face value Steve is buying the pub for her but there is no doubt that he likes the idea of standing behind the bar and being at the centre of the community."

"Steve hasnât really thought about the work aspect of it. He likes to hide away in his little cab office and do as little as possible."

"Not only has he bought the Rovers secretly, he has enlisted his mumâs help and kept that a secret too...."

And the revelations keep on coming for Michelle, as Steve fails to tell her who his 'silent' partner is.

"Well not only has he bought the Rovers secretly, he has enlisted his mumâs help and kept that a secret too. Steve and Michelle are the licensees and he thinks Liz will be a silent partner... but then she arrives in Weatherfield!!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Simon Gregson has said that viewers will see a different side to his character Steve McDonald in the future.

The actor, who has appeared on the show for 25 years, won the Best Comedy Performance prize at the British Soap Awards last month for his portrayal of Steve.

Speaking to the Manchester Evening News, Gregson admitted that there could be a change of direction for Steve in upcoming storylines.

He said: "It was great to win the comedy award because that's all I ever wanted from back when I was a kid - to make people laugh.

"It's great people see Steve in that way, although I'm delighted that Corrie are going to mix a bit of drama in and give Steve another side. 

"It can be a bit Carry on Corrie sometimes with Steve and he basically is Homer Simpson, so it will be good to pull it back a bit and show something different too."

Gregson is currently organising a summer charity ball, which has a superhero and cartoon character theme. The event will follow on from his successful 1950s-themed ball last year.

----------

Dazzle (06-06-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

About time.
I think all the actors play believable characters except for Simon Gregson/Steve MacDonald.
I have never come across anyone like him unless they were the uneducated village idiot.

----------

Dazzle (06-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Coronation Street star Simon Gregson has said that viewers will see a different side to his character Steve McDonald in the future.


I love Steve McDonald but his character has become a total joke, which is a shame as he was so good as a villain in his youth.  I'm looking forward to seeing Simon Gregson in more dramatic scenes as I think he's excellent when he's playing it straight.

----------

Perdita (06-06-2014), Snagglepus (06-06-2014)

----------


## Katy

> I love Steve McDonald but his character has become a total joke, which is a shame as he was so good as a villain in his youth.  I'm looking forward to seeing Simon Gregson in more dramatic scenes as I think he's excellent when he's playing it straight.


I agree, I really like him  but he does seem to be getting a lot of non stories.

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2014), Snagglepus (06-06-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

> I agree, I really like him  but he does seem to be getting a lot of non stories.


Maybe now that Les Dennis is going to be appearing he will play the idiot leaving Steve to go unoticably back to his former self.

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe now that Les Dennis is going to be appearing he will play the idiot leaving Steve to go unoticably back to his former self.


I love that idea!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

To be fair Steve hasn't had many interesting storylines since Becky left. They just stuck him with Michelle and Kym's bad acting has rubbed of on him. Maybe they should have paired him with Leanne instead. The writers need to make up their mind is Steve to be a comic character or a street baddie, either way they need to give him storylines and decent characters to work with.

----------

Perdita (08-06-2014)

----------


## lizann

steve will battle depression and think he has skin cancer too

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have announced plans for the soap's New Year disaster storyline, which will see Weatherfield rocked by a shock mini-bus crash.

Underworld's factory workers will be at the centre of the spectacular stunt as a work outing goes terribly wrong.

The incident revolves around a Streetcars mini-bus driven by Steve McDonald, who is taking the factory employees out for the day.

An official Coronation Street statement teased: "Exact details are being kept under wraps, but more than one character will be hospitalised as a result of the crash and one Underworld knicker stitcher's life will be on the line!

"Locations for the smash are currently being explored to find a suitably dramatic setting for what promises to be a high octane start to 2015 for Corrie fans."

The storyline will be filmed before Christmas ahead of broadcast in the New Year.

Steve tells Carla about Peter
Â© ITV
Troubled Steve will be driving the vehicle

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn first hinted at the storyline in an interview with Digital Spy earlier in the year.

Speaking at the time, he explained: "Coming up in the New Year, there is a real tragedy that's going to affect a dozen or so of our characters. Last year we had David and the car crash and of course that was a stunt, but it genuinely felt like it had come from story. It wasn't us suddenly deciding that we needed to do something spectacular to get the viewers.

"It's the same with what we're planning, because it'll come from a relatively long-running story. It is going to be spectacular and a little bit heartbreaking!"

The stunt will also tie in with Steve's ongoing depression storyline as he is forced to finally face up to his problems.

Blackburn said last week: "This is a story about Steve battling his secret, hidden depression. He is a man in chaos, scared and confused, and stuff like this doesn't happen to people like him. He is absolutely terrified of admitting it.

"This will come to a head in January where a tragedy will strike that will force him to face up to those demons."

----------

Glen1 (31-10-2014), maidmarian (31-10-2014), tammyy2j (31-10-2014)

----------


## mariba

Just watched the Corrie trailer for next few weeks yesterday and was shocked that Michelle(again) was seen calling Steve pathetic??! I'm happy of this depression storyline for Steve though I'm just hoping that Michelle would just disappear from Steve's life. Get him someone who actually loves him as he is.

----------

Dazzle (01-11-2014), Glen1 (31-10-2014), Perdita (31-10-2014), tammyy2j (31-10-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Steve has not been the same since Fred Elliot died. I think he thinks he has been taken over by Freds spirit.
The oddball facepulls, the repeat talking. Where he gets that pathetic baby voice from I don't know, he is a grown man.
I hope the cure for his depression is the excuse to bring back the old/original shrewd, Jack The Lad Steve MacDonald and get rid of this special needs type character.

----------


## mariba

I don't know what you mean..I like Steve as he's been. He's nice, reliable, funny guy- very valuable character in Corrie. I really don't wish Steve to change.

----------

Glen1 (31-10-2014), Perdita (31-10-2014), tammyy2j (31-10-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

> I don't know what you mean..I like Steve as he's been. He's nice, reliable, funny guy- very valuable character in Corrie. I really don't wish Steve to change.


I mean that Steve has not been the same character since, in my opinion, Fred Elliot died.
He never used to have that gormless,  "lights are on but no ones home" look, staring into thin air, with pathetic voice.

----------


## tammyy2j

I would like to see Steve get with Carla I think they have chemistry

----------

mariba (31-10-2014)

----------


## Glen1

[.
That partnership could work very well . :Thumbsup:

----------


## Perdita

> [.
> That partnership could work very well .


 :EEK!:   ????  Nooooooooooooooo  Noooooooooooooooooooo Noooooooooooooo   :Nono:

----------


## Perdita

> [.
> That partnership could work very well .


 :EEK!:   ????  Nooooooooooooooo  Noooooooooooooooooooo Noooooooooooooo   :Nono:

----------


## Glen1

> ????  Nooooooooooooooo  Noooooooooooooooooooo Noooooooooooooo


Yeeeeeeesssss.... :Smile:  Carla would let Steve do his own thing, she'd be supportive ,he wouldn't want to get involved with the factory. carry on with the Taxi business , no more sarcastic comments and putdowns plus the big bonus a massive comeuppance for Michelle, particularly if she has to earn her own living. Could be a good learning curve for her. :Cheer:

----------


## sarah c

> Yeeeeeeesssss.... Carla would let Steve do his own thing, she'd be supportive ,he wouldn't want to get involved with the factory. carry on with the Taxi business , no more sarcastic comments and putdowns plus the big bonus a massive comeuppance for Michelle, particularly if she has to earn her own living. Could be a good learning curve for her.


Carla would eat him alive!!!!

----------


## swmc66

Noone suits him in the current cast. Looks like St Michelle will have an affair

----------


## Dazzle

I've seen Leanne suggested as an alternative partner for Steve and I think that could work.  He needs rid of the nasty Michelle pronto!  Even when she's being kind and caring to him it just comes across as fake.

I'd also like to see more of the old Steve, the character he was before he became the resident joke.  He used to have some great dramatic storylines and pulled them off very well.  He could still be the loveable comedian he's been of late but have some drama too.  That is, when he recovers from his depression.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (01-11-2014), tammyy2j (03-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Shes miserable too.

----------

Dazzle (01-11-2014), Glen1 (01-11-2014), parkerman (01-11-2014), tammyy2j (03-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Shes miserable too.


She is lol.  :Big Grin: 

I do think that Jane Danson is a good actress though, and the character is more suited to Steve than Michelle is.  Leanne's been miserable and bitter since her break-up from Peter, but maybe Steve could put a smile back on her face?  He'd definitely put a smile on my face!  :Ninja:   :Big Grin:

----------

swmc66 (01-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I would like somebody new to move to the Cobbles and to put a big smile on Steve's face ... go on Dazzle, get cast as a Corrie member and show Steve that life can be good  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (01-11-2014), parkerman (01-11-2014), swmc66 (01-11-2014), tammyy2j (03-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I would like somebody new to move to the Cobbles and to put a big smile on Steve's face ... go on Dazzle, get cast as a Corrie member and show Steve that life can be good


Ha ha...in my dreams...  :Wub:   :Embarrassment:   :Ninja:   :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (01-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

eva and steve could work

----------


## Perdita

I like Eva with Jason .. but then, Sarah Platt is back soon ...

----------


## swmc66

fresh people need to come on board here.

----------


## maidmarian

I think he was best with Karen .But Suranne Jones has been 
successful after leaving Corrie- so wouldnt prob return.

I agree with swmc66 we neef new interesting characters.
Re-hashing the same few characters leads to boring and 
unbelievable storylines and relationships.

----------


## maidmarian

I think he was best with Karen .But Suranne Jones has been 
successful after leaving Corrie- so wouldnt prob return.

I agree with swmc66 we neef new interesting characters.
Re-hashing the same few characters leads to boring and 
unbelievable storylines and relationships.

----------


## swmc66

Your right she was his best partner. I completely forgot about her. I think his worst and strangest one was very early on .I cannot remember her name. The posh one.

----------


## Perdita

Do you mean Vicky ?  Alec Gilroy's granddaughter, her parents died and she had come into money.

----------

swmc66 (02-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Do you mean Vicky ?  Alec Gilroy's granddaughter, her parents died and she had come into money.


Vicky was Steves first wife . Alec & Bet became guardians til she was 18.
Steve talked her into investing in one of his businesses. 
They split up when she testified against him.re dodgy liquor.
She moved away and remarried - off screen.
Best bit was Alecs disapproval of Steve for doing all the
dodgy things he had done himself!

----------

swmc66 (02-11-2014)

----------


## sarah c

> Ha ha...in my dreams...


what would your character be like Dazzle?

----------


## Dazzle

> what would your character be like Dazzle?


I'd be a bad girl with a well-hidden heart of gold (not a clichÃ© at all!  :Stick Out Tongue: ) who has a torrid love triangle (again, not a clichÃ©!  :Stick Out Tongue: ) with Steve and Callum (purely a physical attraction you understand  :Ninja: ).

I'd prevaricate between them for a while but in the end would choose nice guy Steve, who'd dump Michelle quick smart, get with me and perk up no end. We'd have a very unusual, long-lasting soap marriage with no affairs, lots of luuuurving  :Love:  and plenty of drama (including being stalked and kidnapped by a vengeful Jim when he gets out of prison).  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (02-11-2014), Perdita (02-11-2014), swmc66 (02-11-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Brilliant, Dazzle. Have you ever thought of becoming a scriptwriter for Corrie?  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2014), swmc66 (02-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Brilliant, Dazzle. Have you ever thought of becoming a scriptwriter for Corrie?


Thanks lol, but I'm a complete amateur compared to your's and Alan's inventive writing in the much-loved and hilarious All purpose soap storyline thread.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (02-11-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Thank you. Yes, I was thinking of reviving that again....watch this space (or rather that space!)

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Thank you. Yes, I was thinking of reviving that again....watch this space (or rather that space!)


I'll look forward to it.  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think he was best with Karen .But Suranne Jones has been 
> successful after leaving Corrie- so wouldnt prob return.
> 
> I agree with swmc66 we neef new interesting characters.
> Re-hashing the same few characters leads to boring and 
> unbelievable storylines and relationships.


I liked him with Becky too

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2014), lizann (06-11-2014), Perdita (03-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I was not really keen on Becky. Too loud and in your face. Even though she had a heart of gold

----------


## Perdita

Simon Gregson  has reassured fans that he is well and will soon be back on the set of Coronation Street.

The actor, who plays Steve McDonald in the ITV soap, was reported to have been suffering from a mystery illness and awaiting the results of blood tests, with claims that filming schedules would be affected due to Gregson's involvement in a major upcoming plotline.

Afternoon thanks for messages people I was now back in Monday to annoy @alanhalsall, hooray.

â simon gregson (@simongregson123) November 6, 2014


Gregson quipped that he will be making a speedy return to Corrie in order to "annoy" Alan Halsall, who plays Tyrone Dobbs on the serial.

Andrew Whyment, who plays Kirk Sutherland, also wished his co-star well, writing: "That's great news mate, glad you're feeling better - see you in work on Monday."

Steve feels awkward after the appointment
Â© ITV

Steve is currently at the centre of a major Coronation Street storyline about depression, and producer Stuart Blackburn recently told Digital Spy that there will be ramifications for Steve and Michelle later this year.

"On Christmas Day and beyond, we'll see a real challenge to Steve and Michelle's relationship. I absolutely know that Simon Gregson and Kym Marsh are very good actors," said Blackburn.

Steve is also expected to be involved in a shock mini-bus crash plotline that is due to air in the New Year.

Blackburn recently confirmed that Steve's storyline "will come to a head in January where a tragedy will strike that will force him to face up to those demons. 

"This isn't an issues story though. Obviously depression amongst men is incredibly widespread and probably not spoken about enough, but this is just a love story between Steve and Michelle and a very brilliant one at that."

----------

Glen1 (06-11-2014), lizann (06-11-2014), maidmarian (06-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

That's the trouble when you are at the centre of story lines for months.

----------


## lizann

michelle leaves him and moves in with carla

----------


## tammyy2j

Simon Gregson has revealed the death of Hollywood star Robin Williams has influenced his current depression storyline.

In a spooky coincidence news of the actorâs suicide broke on the same day Simon filmed scenes in which Steve McDonald was diagnosed with depression.

And Simon, 40, said it hit home that if someone as funny and upbeat as Robin could be affected by mental health issues then anyone can.

He said: âWe were actually filming the scene where Steve gets told heâs got depression on the day that hit the papers.

âIt was the first time Steve was told, âyouâve probably got depressionâ and the first time I had to play this, âcrikey, I think thereâs something wrong with meâ on the very

day it came out.

âSo it was a bit like, âwow, crikey, Robin Williams?â.âHe was an unbelievably funny man â a genius.â So it was even more important to show that this could happen to anybody.â

----------

Dazzle (11-11-2014), Glen1 (11-11-2014), maidmarian (11-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

It seems to be an accepted fact that comedians
have a higher rate of depression than the general
public.Its tragic when this leads to suicide as with
Robin Williams - meaning his family & fans have
missed years of his talent & love.
But it is true it can happen to anyone and real life
jokey people can use humour as a mask whilst
suffering from depression or lack of confidence.
So I think Steve is a good character to portray it.

Dont  think being marrried to Michelle would 
help anyones self- confidence.!

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2014), Glen1 (11-11-2014), Perdita (12-11-2014), tammyy2j (12-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

It seems to be an accepted fact that comedians
have a higher rate of depression than the general
public.Its tragic when this leads to suicide as with
Robin Williams - meaning his family & fans have
missed years of his talent & love.
But it is true it can happen to anyone and real life
jokey people can use humour as a mask whilst
suffering from depression or lack of confidence.
So I think Steve is a good character to portray it.

Dont  think being marrried to Michelle would 
help anyones self- confidence.!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has revealed that her character Michelle Connor will have a big involvement in the soap's upcoming crash storyline.

Show bosses recently announced a dramatic New Year plot which will see a Streetcars mini-bus crash while being driven by Steve McDonald, who is taking Underworld's employees on a work outing.

While firm details are still being kept secret, Michelle has now been confirmed as another character with a big role to play in the story.

"You have probably read about the huge Corrie storyline that will be broadcast in the New Year," Marsh wrote in her OK column. "There's a mini-bus crash and I can exclusively reveal that my character Michelle Connor is heavily involved in the storyline."

She added: "It's so exciting being involved in such a dramatic storyline and having seen the scripts, I can guarantee you'll be glued to your screens. I'd love to tell you more but I can't."

Coronation Street's cast and crew will film the dramatic scenes before Christmas ahead of broadcast in January.

A Corrie statement recently teased: "Exact details are being kept under wraps, but more than one character will be hospitalised as a result of the crash and one Underworld knicker stitcher's life will be on the line!

"Locations for the smash are currently being explored to find a suitably dramatic setting for what promises to be a high octane start to 2015 for Corrie fans."

The crash will also tie in with an ongoing depression storyline centring around Steve (Simon Gregson), who is currently hiding his struggles from those closest to him.

----------


## Glen1

> Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has revealed that her character Michelle Connor will have a big involvement in the soap's upcoming crash storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> "You have probably read about the huge Corrie storyline that will be broadcast in the New Year," Marsh wrote in her OK column. "There's a mini-bus crash and I can exclusively reveal that my character Michelle Connor is heavily involved in the storyline."


Oh what a surprise !.... :Sick:

----------

Dazzle (13-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Not something I will look forward to if it gives her more screen time. Maybe her life hangs in the balance and it miraculously sorts Steves depression out. They never follow through storylines.

----------

Glen1 (16-11-2014), maidmarian (14-11-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

*sigh*
Is there any chance she could end up in a coma for a few years?

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2014), Glen1 (16-11-2014), maidmarian (14-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> *sigh*6/66
> Is there any chance she could end up in a coma for a few years?


lets hope so- her acting guestures and mannerisms
are so robotic she seems semi- comatose- so half 
way there.!
Sadly tho I think.SWMc66 prediction above is more
likely. The producer thinks they are an ideal couple
and said something like- after Christmas Steves life
will be rocked by tragedy and this will cause him
to re-evaluate etc.
There are some poor & destructive relationships
in soaps. But its the ones we are told are"wonderful"
by soap hierarchy make one glad of real life!!

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2014), Glen1 (16-11-2014), TaintedLove (14-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> *sigh*6/66
> Is there any chance she could end up in a coma for a few years?


lets hope so- her acting guestures and mannerisms
are so robotic she seems semi- comatose- so half 
way there.!
Sadly tho I think.SWMc66 prediction above is more
likely. The producer thinks they are an ideal couple
and said something like- after Christmas Steves life
will be rocked by tragedy and this will cause him
to re-evaluate etc.
There are some poor & destructive relationships
in soaps. But its the ones we are told are"wonderful"
by soap hierarchy make one glad of real life!!

----------

swmc66 (14-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

They have no idea who is popular or not. If I was a producer I would tap into soapboards and get a feel for how popular or not they are. Some couples are like Steve and Michelle and think it's love.

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2014), Glen1 (16-11-2014), maidmarian (14-11-2014), Perdita (14-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Most viewers seem to hate the loathsome Michelle with the lovely Steve, yet the Corrie team seem more determined than ever to shove them down our throats!  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (16-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

For some reason, the press makes us believe that Kym Marsh-Lomas is a very popular actress although on this forum I have not see a lot of support for her.  I don't care either way really but I would like somebody different as love interest for Steve, a character I have always liked ..

----------

Glen1 (16-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> For some reason, the press makes us believe that Kym Marsh-Lomas is a very popular actress although on this forum I have not see a lot of support for her.  I don't care either way really but I would like somebody different as love interest for Steve, a character I have always liked ..


It's not just on Soapboards that Michelle is disliked.  It seems that most Corrie fans I come across online don't like her or her relationship with Steve.

----------

Glen1 (16-11-2014), maidmarian (14-11-2014), Perdita (14-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> It's not just on Soapboards that Michelle is disliked.  It seems that most Corrie fans I come across online don't like her or her relationship with Steve.


I agree about comments about Michelle are
much more critical elsewhere.

I think the attraction for the press is the actress 
keeps them well supplied with info about
personsal life which fills column inches .
If Michelle not with Steve-not much point
to her character in Corrie now. So they might
have to look for real news.
Hope Steve does get a nice new partner-not
an Andrea type.
He is an easy-going chap- just the sort ultra
bossy women zone in on.

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2014), swmc66 (15-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> It's not just on Soapboards that Michelle is disliked.  It seems that most Corrie fans I come across online don't like her or her relationship with Steve.


I agree about comments about Michelle are
much more critical elsewhere.

I think the attraction for the press is the actress 
keeps them well supplied with info about
personsal life which fills column inches .
If Michelle not with Steve-not much point
to her character in Corrie now. So they might
have to look for real news.
Hope Steve does get a nice new partner-not
an Andrea type.
He is an easy-going chap- just the sort ultra
bossy women zone in on.

----------


## TaintedLove

> Most viewers seem to hate the loathsome Michelle with the lovely Steve, yet the Corrie team seem more determined than ever to shove them down our throats!


Yes Dazzle...agreed. And they push Antony Cotton  onto us like he`s the King of Corrie....and what a viile hateful person he is in real life
Stuart Blackburn must go. I can`t stand to see his grinning face any longer. He has ruined Corrie in my opinion.

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Stuart Blackburn must go. I can`t stand to see his grinning face any longer. He has ruined Corrie in my opinion.


I wouldn't say Corrie's been ruined, but it's certainly nowhere near its best at the moment.

----------


## swmc66

Whatever we think we still all watch it.  I think the viewing figures went down to 5 million recently in the summer. Stuart came in 2012 and in 2013 Coronation Street got voted best soap beating Eastenders after a long time. That was the public voting.  I think it relies on fans like us who have watched it for years. It would take a lot to make me switch off. Although I stopped watching others over certain storylines.

----------


## lizann

steve was happy in the bistro without michelle she causes his depression  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2014)

----------


## leannlewis641

I must be the only person to think this but I love steve and michelle together I do think they are a great corrie couple

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

I am sure there are others

----------


## Dazzle

> I must be the only person to think this but I love steve and michelle together I do think they are a great corrie couple


You definitely seem to be in the minority, but don't let that put you off!  I really like Yazmeen, and find her very funny, but she's hated by most other Corrie fans online from what I've seen.

----------


## swmc66

I think there are more annoying characters than Michelle or Yazmeen. Like Andrea that seems to have disappeared.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Alison King has expressed her excitement over the show's upcoming mini-bus crash storyline.

The actress, who plays Carla Barlow, is the latest cast member to confirm their involvement in the spectacular stunt scenes.

As the boss of Underworld, Carla will naturally have a big role to play in the storyline when a day out for the factory workers goes horribly wrong.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the RTS North West Awards, King explained: "We're filming it before Christmas and it will air in the New Year. That's going to be really good. Then things will calm down for me a little bit, which I'm quite thankful for. I'll get to see my daughter a little bit more.

"I am looking forward to the crash, because it's being done by one of my favourite directors John Anderson, so it will be brilliant. It's with loads of really good people as well."

Coronation Street producers announced the shock stunt late last month, revealing that Steve McDonald will be driving Underworld's staff in a Streetcars mini-bus which crashes.

More than one character will be hospitalised as a result of the accident and one employee in particular will have their life hanging in the balance.

Meanwhile, King also warned that Carla should be wary of Tracy Barlow (Kate Ford) in the coming weeks as she secretly plots revenge following their recent disputes.

King laughed: "Tracy is completely like a flea in Carla's ear at the minute. Carla is looking over her shoulder and all of a sudden Tracy is getting a little bit weird around her. That's ace to play because Kate is so funny and me and her are such good mates. That will be one to watch and I don't think Tracy's going to let it go!"

The actress also expressed hope that she could work with her on-screen husband Chris Gascoyne again, despite his recent exit from the role of Peter Barlow.

She said: "I'd love to work with Chris if he came back, or if I could do anything else with him. He's one of my best mates and the chemistry with Peter and Carla, you just can't buy. I love working with Chris better than anybody else I've ever worked with in my life. He's amazing."

King took home the Best Performance in a Continuing Drama award at the RTS event, beating off tough competition from her co-star David Neilson (Roy Cropper) and Hollyoaks cast members James Sutton and Stephanie Davis (John Paul McQueen and Sinead Roscoe).

----------

Glen1 (16-11-2014), tammyy2j (16-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe Tracy sabotages the minibus before their journey

----------

maidmarian (16-11-2014), tammyy2j (16-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Maybe Tracy sabotages the minibus before their journey


A plausible idea! I think she soon be over
wedding disappointment and wreaking
revenge!!

----------


## maidmarian

> Maybe Tracy sabotages the minibus before their journey


A plausible idea! I think she soon be over
wedding disappointment and wreaking
revenge!!

----------

swmc66 (17-11-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

Steve looks more stupid than depressed.

----------

maidmarian (18-11-2014), swmc66 (18-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

It is not very convincing. With real depression you stop functioning.

----------


## maidmarian

> Steve looks more stupid than depressed.


he does rather- perhaps hes been spoken to/
treated as stupid for so long hes started acting
 stupid.
I thought -but may be wrong - the depression
was going to increase after bus crash.
Problem with soaps dealing with health issues
is illnesses can vary on how they affect 
different people and writers dont do enough 
research.
So instead of increasing awareness - they 
confirm missconceptions and trivialise the 
serious problems somepeople have to.deal with.
As its still early in.storyline- hoping for 
improvement

----------


## maidmarian

> Steve looks more stupid than depressed.


he does rather- perhaps hes been spoken to/
treated as stupid for so long hes started acting
 stupid.
I thought -but may be wrong - the depression
was going to increase after bus crash.
Problem with soaps dealing with health issues
is illnesses can vary on how they affect 
different people and writers dont do enough 
research.
So instead of increasing awareness - they 
confirm missconceptions and trivialise the 
serious problems somepeople have to.deal with.
As its still early in.storyline- hoping for 
improvement

----------


## swmc66

Lets hope he does improve his acting. Don't want people to think that depression is when you feel a bit down. Too many people watch the show and will set mental health awareness back a decade

----------


## Dazzle

> It is not very convincing. With real depression you stop functioning.





> ...writers dont do enough 
> research.
> So instead of increasing awareness - they 
> confirm missconceptions and trivialise the 
> serious problems somepeople have to.deal with.
> As its still early in.storyline- hoping for 
> improvement





> Too many people watch the show and will set mental health awareness back a decade


I'm hoping the writers have done their research and that Steve is currently on a downward spiral which will worsen significantly (not that I want to see Steve suffering, I just want the portrayal to be true to life).   Steve currently can't cope with stress and is running away from his responsibilities, but things are likely to worsen for him. Let's hope Steve's illness progresses realistically. The last thing real sufferers need is it being shown as something than can be snapped out of with a little willpower.

I also don't like the way Steve is being portrayed as lazy when he runs two businesses! Michelle's party planning sideline is brand new but you'd think she'd been running it single-handedly for years the way she was going on last night.  I can't blame Steve from running away from Michelle, who seems to be either mocking him or playing the martyr.

I've got no sympathy for Michelle as she's making Steve's change of personality all about her, which isn't an appealing characteristic. I do have plenty of sympathy with people dealing with loved ones' mental health problems in real life though.  It's tough for everyone involved.

----------

Glen1 (18-11-2014), maidmarian (18-11-2014), parkerman (19-11-2014), Perdita (18-11-2014), swmc66 (18-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn has spoken about the show's mini-bus crash for the first time, promising that the stunt will have big repercussions.

The ITV soap recently announced that a major storyline airing in January will see disaster strike when a work outing for the Underworld factory staff goes horribly wrong.

Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson) will be in charge of transporting the workers in a Streetcars mini-bus, but lives will be left on the line when the vehicle crashes.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the RTS North West Awards, Blackburn said: "The crash is going to have proper implications. It's not going to be one of those storylines where everyone is up and walking again the day after like nothing has happened. 

"I always like stories to bring consequence and change, so there will be consequences from the crash - some not so good, but some will actually be really positive. It'll be a biggie!"

Coronation Street's cast and crew have now started work on the dramatic episodes, which will be filmed on night shoots over the coming days.

Some stars already have been sharing sneak peeks from the shoots with their fans on Twitter.

And so the endless nightshoots begin...#CorrieCrash

â Antony Cotton (@antonycotton) November 18, 2014

The calm before the storm...
@itvcorrie #CorrieCrash pic.twitter.com/3GnnfkFIPe

â Antony Cotton (@antonycotton) November 18, 2014

Night shoot with my girl @kateford76 pic.twitter.com/JJhCjDtESJ

â Kym Marsh (@msm4rsh) November 18, 2014

The crash will also tie in with Steve's ongoing depression storyline, forcing him to finally face up to his demons following months of being in denial.

Discussing the positive viewer response to Steve's story, Blackburn added: "I'm so relieved, because it's such a gamble taking a character like Steve - the joker - and throwing him into something like this. But I always knew Simon Gregson could pull it off - even if Simon didn't sometimes! 

"I wanted to show people what Simon could do and I think he's pulling it off in bucketloads."

----------

Glen1 (19-11-2014), maidmarian (19-11-2014), swmc66 (30-11-2014)

----------


## Snagglepus

> "I wanted to show people what Simon could do and I think he's pulling it off in bucketloads."


Well he has certainly fooled me.

----------

swmc66 (19-11-2014)

----------


## swmc66

It shows that Stuart Blackburn has no idea! At least Simon Gregson knows his limitations

----------


## Perdita

New pictures of the Coronation Street mini-bus crash have surfaced online.

The cast and crew have been captured filming scenes for next year's explosive mini-bus crash storyline.


Corrie The Minibus Crash Next
The Corrie mini bus crash is filmed
Copyright: REX/MCPIX 1 of 7


The disaster happens when Carla Connor (Alison King) and her Underworld employees go on a night out together in a Street Cars mini-bus driven by Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson).

The unofficial paparazzi images show the overturned mini-bus in the aftermath of the crash.

Underworld employees including Sally Webster, Kirk Sutherland, Sean Tully, Julie Carp, Sinead Tinker and Maddie Heath have also been photographed.

Antony Cotton, who plays Sean Tully in the soap, said the scenes will be very dramatic.

"There are people hanging upside down, there are people crawling across the roof, and Sean's unconscious. 

"Somebody else has got blood dripping out their head and the bus is on its side, so it sounds like it's going to be big!"

Coronation Street will air the crash storyline in January.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...oX4SYZ4vP1xRi9

----------

Glen1 (30-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

does anyone die in the crash?

----------


## maidmarian

they have said someone is on life support
( I think some posters are hoping its
Michelle and theres a prob with plug!)
but I havent seen anywhere yet about
a death.
Dont know if any one leaving or whose
contract is ending.

----------


## maidmarian

they have said someone is on life support
( I think some posters are hoping its
Michelle and theres a prob with plug!)
but I havent seen anywhere yet about
a death.
Dont know if any one leaving or whose
contract is ending.

----------


## swmc66

I don't think so i think they all live

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Steve McDonald will face more challenges over the festive season as he rejects his former partner Michellle Connor and continues to spend money extravagantly. 

Steve is secretly suffering from depression in his current storyline, but the show's Christmas episodes will see him attempt to bounce back for the sake of his young daughter Amy.

Here, Simon Gregson - who plays Steve - discusses his character's struggle this Christmas and what the New Year holds for him.

Steve hurts Lloyd's feelings
Â© ITV
Steve hurts Lloyd's feelings

Is Steve aware of how much he's already over-spending?
"He is getting very good at blocking things out - it is typical behaviour for someone going through what he is going through. Spending money becomes about the quick fix to make him feel better briefly and then he comes crashing down again."

Is he worried about it?
"He is worried about how he is feeling but he is still refusing to do something about it. He knows spending the money is wrong but like everything else he pushes any conscious concerns about it out of his mind."

How is he going to feel when everyone finds out where the cash is coming from?
"Well we aren't there yet - I think it will be ones of the things that makes him realise how bad things have got."

Has anyone come close to helping him yet?
"The problem is they don't know he needs help. He is very clever at letting people believe he is just having a mid-life crisis. They tried to help at the start but when he shut them out they just got very frustrated with him. Maybe someone not quite as close to him like Andrea could be the key."

How do Michelle and Liz deal with his over the top behaviour?
"They are bemused and confused. Michelle is devastated by his rejection of her and she still can't work out why he ended the relationship. It is a difficult time for everyone but Steve is so lost in the depression he isn't really thinking about the effect he is having on the others."

Liz worries Steve won't show up for Amy
Â© ITV
Liz worries Steve won't show up for Amy

Why is he being so over the top?
"It is partly to try and make himself feel better and also partly to again put people off the scent but the extremes of behaviour are starting to really worry everyone."

What about Amy? Does she realise something's up?
"When it gets to Christmas Day even Amy realises her dad is behaving strangely and he has spent a fortune on her which is not normal behaviour. It is unsettling for Amy but he doesn't see that, he just thinks it is the thing to do."

How is he feeling about his split from Michelle?
"Again, he is burying his feelings and shutting her out so he is trying to ignore the fact that he does still love her. He doesn't feel he is worthy of anyone so it is easier just to be on his own."

Can you talk us through the events on Christmas Day where he rejects Michelle?
"Steve has foolishly promised Amy everything on Christmas Day - even snow! When it gets to late in the day and it hasn't snowed, he asks Michelle to make it happen and they go upstairs to sprinkle fake snow out of the window. But sadly Michelle reads the wrong signal and in a moment of what she sees as closeness she assumes he wants to get back with her - he has to reject her which is awful."

What will it take for Steve to seek help?
"It is going to take a huge crisis or event to make him finally admit what is going on. For it to be realistic, it had to be a story that was told over a period of time not just rushed through but we are starting to film the turning point for Steve."

Eileen and Andrea confront Steve
Â© ITV
Eileen and Andrea confront Steve

Do you enjoy filming Christmas scenes? Does it put you off real Christmas, or make it more exciting?
"By the time we get to our real Christmas it almost feels like Easter as we film so far ahead. We have been doing Christmas Corrie and Text Santa so it does feel like Christmas had been going on forever. It's a good job there is a gap between the fictional Christmas and the real one otherwise none of us would want to eat our real Christmas dinner or see another decoration again!"

The bus crash is in the pipeline, what do you make of what's in store?
"We have already started to film it and it is looking fantastic. This is the turning point for Steve and it is very cleverly done. The stunt is great, it is being filmed across 3 weeks and there is a real buzz about it."

What does the New Year hold for Steve?
"It will be a year of ups and downs for Steve - it is not going to be a quick fix recovery for him and that is the right way to do it."

Are viewers set to be shocked by what happens to him?
"I think people were surprised that Steve was the one at the centre of this storyline but we have had some great feedback. Steve is a comedy character but that is why it is important to show that even the least likely people can be hit by depression. The mini bus crash is shocking but it is a real wake up call for Steve."

----------

ChelleBelle92 (28-12-2014), Glen1 (09-12-2014), maidmarian (09-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has offered viewers their first look at the upcoming minibus crash in a new trailer.

The January preview features Steve McDonald, who is driving the van, losing control at the wheel before the vehicle flips over on the road.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgTYkXH2LZQ
The bus is occupied by Underworld workers who are taking a trip away together, but the day is thrown into disaster when the minibus overturns, leaving lives hanging in the balance.

The trailer also focuses on Beth Tinker and Kirk Sutherland's wedding, with Kirk shown to be experiencing doubts before the big day. Beth is shown waiting anxiously at the register office, telling her bridesmaids: "I love Kirk and I know there must be a very good reason why he's not here."

Other storylines featured in the trailer include Max Turner's biological father, Callum Logan, causing trouble for the Platt family, and the arrival of James Redmond as Hamish, who soon becomes a new love interest for Michelle Connor.

Actress Kym Marsh recently described the bus crash, which ties into Steve's depression storyline, as "a great storyline and a challenging one".

----------

Glen1 (01-01-2015), parkerman (01-01-2015), swmc66 (01-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Former Hollyoaks star Peter Mitchell has landed a guest role in Coronation Street.

The actor confirmed the news on his Twitter page and will make his first appearance on the Weatherfield soap later this year.

RT @agentMFM: First job of 2015 and it goes to @PeterMitchell2 who is off to Manchester for a stint on Coronation Street. #GoMitchy!>>>

â Peter Mitchell (@PeterMitchell2) January 5, 2015

Digital Spy understands that Mitchell will be playing a character who one of the show's regulars meets in hospital in the aftermath of the upcoming mini-bus crash, but further details are being kept under wraps for now.

Corrie airs an explosive storyline later this month as the Underworld factory workers head off for a night out together, with Steve McDonald driving them all in a Streetcars vehicle. However, disaster strikes when the mini-bus crashes, leaving lives hanging in the balance.

Mitchell is best known to soap fans for playing the role of Pete Hamill in Channel 4's Hollyoaks for a six-month stint in 2011.

Peter Mitchell
Â© Rex Features / Ken McKay
Peter Mitchell

The Northern Irish actor has also appeared in a number of other shows for Channel 4 and the BBC, including Doctors, Cast Offs, Rick and Pete and White Van Man 2.

Mitchell has used a wheelchair since 2002, when he lost the use of his legs in a car accident. He has been acting since 2009.

----------

Glen1 (06-01-2015), parkerman (06-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Corrie airs an explosive storyline later this month.


Hooray!  :Cheer:  :Thumbsup:  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

...................................

----------


## alan45

Bound to rock the cobbles

----------


## parkerman

and no-one's life will ever be quite the same again.

----------


## swmc66

Maybe someone will give him an acting award at the soap awards ..you never know

----------


## swmc66

Maybe this guy will be a character that loses the ability to walk because of steve

----------


## Glen1

I have been fascinated by the Steve MacDonald depression storyline which imo has been one of the best dealt with by corrie for a good while.This coupled with the comments made by soapboarders who have had first hand experience of dealing with the illness, a book written by a Rachel Kelly titled "Black Rainbow" may be of interest. It's her own biography and judging by the reviews a very good read. I've ordered the paperback but it is available on Kindle.

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2015), maidmarian (18-01-2015), parkerman (18-01-2015), swmc66 (18-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I have been fascinated by the Steve MacDonald depression storyline which imo has been one of the best dealt with by corrie for a good while.This coupled with the comments made by soapboarders who have had first hand experience of dealing with the illness, a book written by a Rachel Kelly titled "Black Rainbow" may be of interest. It's her own biography and judging by the reviews a very good read. I've ordered the paperback but it is available on Kindle.


That book looks good Glen.  I'm heartened that Steve's depression storyline's made an impression on sufferers and non-sufferers alike.  You're right, it's the one of the best things about Corrie at the moment (despite certain misgivings I have about some of the other characters involved).

----------

Glen1 (18-01-2015), mariba (23-01-2015), Perdita (18-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

steve and michelle are to wed this year

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2015), mariba (23-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> steve and michelle are to wed this year


I'm in two minds about this.  I want to see Steve happy but would prefer him to find happiness away from Michelle (unless her personality vastly improves now she understands Steve's despair).

----------

lizann (23-01-2015), maidmarian (23-01-2015), swmc66 (23-01-2015), tammyy2j (23-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Some of you may have heard that Simon Gregson and his wife are expecting a baby (they already have two cute little boys).  I've just come across the very funny tweet that announced the pregnancy:

https://twitter.com/simongregson123/...35171210661888

 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

Congratulations to Simon and Emma!  :Cheer:

----------

crystalsea (14-08-2015), maidmarian (13-08-2015), parkerman (14-08-2015), tammyy2j (13-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Simon Gregson has reportedly been written out of the soap for three months.

 The actor is suffering a 'mystery illness' which means he canât commit his time to the ITV soap.

 Fans wonât see Simon, who plays Steve McDonald, in next weekâs live episode even though heâs in the episodes either side.

 Those scenes were filmed weeks ago but due to his illness he wonât be around to take part in the live episode.

 Now itâs been claimed heâs taking a longer break than first anticipated.

 A source said: "Heâs decided to take a bit of time out and has the support of everyone on the show."

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2015), Glen1 (19-09-2015), lizann (19-09-2015), maidmarian (19-09-2015), Perdita (19-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Simon Gregson has reportedly been written out of the soap for three months.
> 
>  The actor is suffering a 'mystery illness' which means he can’t commit his time to the ITV soap.
> 
>  Fans won’t see Simon, who plays Steve McDonald, in next week’s live episode even though he’s in the episodes either side.
> 
>  Those scenes were filmed weeks ago but due to his illness he won’t be around to take part in the live episode.
> 
>  Now it’s been claimed he’s taking a longer break than first anticipated.
> ...


I wonder whether LloydsÂ´s departure means his depression is getting bad again to explain his absence ...

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2015), Glen1 (19-09-2015), maidmarian (19-09-2015), tammyy2j (20-09-2015)

----------


## Kim

> I wonder whether LloydsÂ´s departure means his depression is getting bad again to explain his absence ...


I guess so, followed by another trip to Andy. Presumably his failure to see Lloyd off will be put down to him being too upset. Can't help feeling it would be better to cut his parts after Lloyd goes, hopefully it won't seem too disjointed.

Isn't Simon's wife due to give birth soon? Bit of paternity leave on the end, it could be quite some time before we see Steve again.

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2015), Glen1 (19-09-2015), Perdita (19-09-2015), tammyy2j (20-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has been dealt another blow as Simon Gregson is taking time off - and it's not known when he'll return.

The 40-year-old actor has stepped away from his role as popular pub landlord Steve McDonald to recover from illness, a soap source confirmed today.

Gregson, who is currently expecting a third child with his wife Emma, will not been seen on the Corrie cobbles for several months at least.

A source told MirrorCeleb that the actor was last on set two weeks ago before rehearsals for next week's big live episode started.

However, he was not due to be in the live show as he chose not to take part along with several other actors.

The Corrie star last tweeted a few weeks ago on September 6, raising awareness for Great Ormond Street Hospital.

It is not known how the popular star will be written out of the soap, which comes as the soap is set to undergo a major character shake up after producer Stuart Blackburn was replaced by Emmerdale boss Kate Oates.

Coronation Street representatives had no comment.

It was reported that the actor had found Steve McDonaldâs latest storyline particularly challenging as the character spiralled into depression.

âHe put everything into it. It had a big impact on him because it helped to raise awareness of a condition which affects thousands of a condition which affects thousands of people,â a source told The Sun.

âHeâs decided to take a bit of time out and has the support of everyone on the show.â

The actor previously took a break from Coronation Street when he was 22.

In an interview last year, Simon revealed how he had suffered from depression in real life in his youth and that it had been diagnosed as âstressâ.

After turning to alcohol, Simon said that he had a breakdown and begged Corrie bosses for time off.

âA lot of people suffer depression and have no idea they have it,â he said.

âI had depression, then it was classed as stress. I felt âdoes anyone understand? Can anyone help?â

âThatâs why, when I was told about the depression storyline I was being given on screen, I was determined to do it justice.

âIf one person recognises what Steve is going through and gets some help themselves then it will be well worth it.â

He admits: âI was drinking to forget.â

By 1996, aged 22, he was having a breakdown and begged Coronation Street bosses for time off because he felt unable to continue working.

âI had no confidence in myself at all, I didnât feel myself. It all had to come out at some time.

âI was probably exhausted from the partying and the mental stuff and everyone has a breaking point and that was mine. I needed to get out. I had nine months away.â

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/c...regson-6473120

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2015), Glen1 (19-09-2015), lizann (19-09-2015), maidmarian (19-09-2015), tammyy2j (20-09-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

> “I had no confidence in myself at all, I didn’t feel myself. It all had to come out at some time.


Maybe that is when he lost his acting skills and now play acts the part of an unreal character.
Gail appears to have gone the same way.

----------


## Snagglepus

> âI had no confidence in myself at all, I didnât feel myself. It all had to come out at some time.


Maybe that is when he lost his acting skills and now play acts the part of an unreal character.
Gail appears to have gone the same way.

----------


## Dazzle

> Simon Gregson has reportedly been written out of the soap for three months.


It might be that Simon's depression has come back. As some of you'll know, Simon's wife's pregnant with their third child (I recently posted his funny tweet announcing it).  Tragically, they were initally expecting twins but one of the babies died.  It must have been a very sad time for them both.  :Sad: 

Whatever's the matter, I wish him a speedy recovery.  I'll really miss Steve while Simon's away.

----------

lizann (19-09-2015), maidmarian (19-09-2015), Perdita (19-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> It might be that Simon's depression has come back. As some of you'll know, Simon's wife's pregnant with their third child (I recently posted his funny tweet announcing it).  Tragically, they were initally expecting twins but one of the babies died.  It must have been a very sad time for them both. 
> 
> Whatever's the matter, I wish him a speedy recovery.  I'll really miss Steve while Simon's away.


So do I Dazzle . I hadnt realised that the
current pregnancy had been twins.
Thats very sad and a great loss tho not
everyone appreciates that!

I had wondered if  any of his children
had health problems - as he fund- raises
for Great Ormond St- ??

I hope he  recovers from his present 
illness- whatever that may be and that
the baby is safely delivered!
It looks as tho Corrie are trying to
protect his privacy as much as posssible.

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2015), lizann (19-09-2015), tammyy2j (20-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> It might be that Simon's depression has come back. As some of you'll know, Simon's wife's pregnant with their third child (I recently posted his funny tweet announcing it).  Tragically, they were initally expecting twins but one of the babies died.  It must have been a very sad time for them both. 
> 
> Whatever's the matter, I wish him a speedy recovery.  I'll really miss Steve while Simon's away.


So do I Dazzle . I hadnt realised that the
current pregnancy had been twins.
Thats very sad and a great loss tho not
everyone appreciates that!

I had wondered if  any of his children
had health problems - as he fund- raises
for Great Ormond St- ??

I hope he  recovers from his present 
illness- whatever that may be and that
the baby is safely delivered!
It looks as tho Corrie are trying to
protect his privacy as much as posssible.

----------

cuesgirl (10-12-2015), parkerman (19-09-2015), Perdita (19-09-2015), swmc66 (13-12-2015), tammyy2j (20-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

steve/simon is a loss as not many fun characters on the show, hope nothing serious for him or his family

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2015), parkerman (19-09-2015), Perdita (20-09-2015), swmc66 (13-12-2015), tammyy2j (20-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street Christmas â Steve McDonald wonât be home
Coronation Streetâs Steve McDonald hasnât been seen on the cobbles for weeks after he left for Spain in the wake of his motherâs disastrous love life.
Any hope that he may return to Weatherfield to spend Christmas with his family are dashed when he makes his wife Michelle receives a phone call from him.
Michelleâs furious when he says heâs not coming home and she has to break the news to Amy that her dad wonât be home for Christmas as heâs staying in Spain to look after Andy whoâs broken his leg.

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2015), Rear window (10-12-2015), swmc66 (13-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Coronation Street Christmas – Steve McDonald won’t be home
> Coronation Street’s Steve McDonald hasn’t been seen on the cobbles for weeks after he left for Spain in the wake of his mother’s disastrous love life.
> Any hope that he may return to Weatherfield to spend Christmas with his family are dashed when he makes his wife Michelle receives a phone call from him.
> Michelle’s furious when he says he’s not coming home and she has to break the news to Amy that her dad won’t be home for Christmas as he’s staying in Spain to look after Andy who’s broken his leg.


 not back as he holed aidan's socks

----------


## lizann

> Coronation Street Christmas â Steve McDonald wonât be home
> Coronation Streetâs Steve McDonald hasnât been seen on the cobbles for weeks after he left for Spain in the wake of his motherâs disastrous love life.
> Any hope that he may return to Weatherfield to spend Christmas with his family are dashed when he makes his wife Michelle receives a phone call from him.
> Michelleâs furious when he says heâs not coming home and she has to break the news to Amy that her dad wonât be home for Christmas as heâs staying in Spain to look after Andy whoâs broken his leg.


 not back as he holed aidan's socks

----------

Glen1 (12-12-2015), Perdita (11-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Comments on other sites that he has left for good but not confirmed

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2015), Glen1 (12-12-2015), maidmarian (12-12-2015), parkerman (13-12-2015), swmc66 (13-12-2015)

----------


## Glen1

A photograph was shown in the  Manchester Evening  News of Simon Gregson switching on Christmas lights. I didn't think he looked at all well, but this may be down to flash photography or poor light. Whatever the reason lets hope he has a speedy recovery and return to corrie.

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2015), maidmarian (12-12-2015), parkerman (13-12-2015), Perdita (12-12-2015), swmc66 (13-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Simon Gregson has said he is "thrilled" after welcoming his third child with wife Emma Gleave. The Coronation Street star, who plays Steve McDonald in the ITV soap, announced the new addition to his family on Tuesday.

"After talking 2 a belly for 9 months, I can now talk to a beautiful little face & know it's not Mr Hanky. Myself & @emmagleave are thrilled," he tweeted.

The actor was inundated with congratulatory messages following the announcement, but has not yet announced the name or sex of his new arrival - a baby brother or sister for the couple's sons Alfie, seven, and four-year-old Harry.

Simon was previously forced to deny that Emma had gone into labour at the end of November after joking that he might have to dash off to hospital while switching on Wilmslow's Christmas lights.

"If my wife's giving birth in hospital who's this pregnant woman I've woke up with at home," Simon tweeted.


The happy news comes after a difficult year for the actor, who is currently taking an extended break from Coronation Street to recover from illness. The 40-year-old announced that he and Emma were expecting their third child together with an amusing Twitter photo in May.

"After a stressful few monthsâ¦ myself and @emmagleave are excited to announceâ¦" Simon captioned the image, which showed him holding a can of beer in one hand, with an arrow and the word "Beer" drawn on his stomach.

Emma, meanwhile, had "Baby" penned across her stomach with an arrow pointing to her blossoming bump. The blonde beauty drew even more attention to her pregnancy by wearing a bright pink crop top and leggings, and had a look of surprise on her face.


Congratulations to both .. lets hope Simon is able to return to work soon  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2015), maidmarian (16-12-2015)

----------


## Kim

According to this article, the new baby is a boy: http://www.ok.co.uk/mum-and-baby/sim...cting-baby-boy

I was sure I had read it somewhere before.

----------


## Perdita

> According to this article, the new baby is a boy: http://www.ok.co.uk/mum-and-baby/sim...cting-baby-boy
> 
> I was sure I had read it somewhere before.



Yes, I read that too that they had a baby boy  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Simon Gregson could be back filming on the Coronation Street cobbles within weeks.
The 41-year-old actor, who has played Steve McDonald for 26 years, took an extended break from the ITV1 soap last month as he battled illness.
He was notably absent from the Coronation Street live episode, which aired last month, and little detail was given over why he was signed off.
But now it seems he may be preparing to make a return to the cobbles after he was seen for the first time out and about since his break from the soap.
According to The Sun, Gregson was pictured at a farm shop in Prestbury, Cheshire, owned by Charlie Lawson, the actor who plays his on-screen dad Jim McDonald.
‘He is very keen to get back to work and it looks like he is on the mend. He decided to venture out to see Charlie on Friday. He seems like he is doing well,’ a source told the newspaper.
While he’s been allowed as much time off as he needs by soap bosses, this is a sure sign he could well be on the mend and ready to return to work.
Simon’s departure came after his on-screen alter-ego was seen recovering from a severe battle with depression.

 :Cheer: 


metro.co.uk

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), maidmarian (12-01-2016), parkerman (12-01-2016), Rear window (12-01-2016), swmc66 (13-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Looks like he will be back in April   :Cheer: 

Simon and his 3 boys  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2016), Glen1 (22-02-2016), maidmarian (22-02-2016), swmc66 (06-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

That baby is so cute!  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (22-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Good news Coronation Street fans - Simon Gregson is returning to filming​ next week.

The actor, who has played Steve McDonald​ since 1989, took an extended break from the soap last September due to personal reasons.

However, he and co-star Kym Marsh confirmed on Twitter the news that he'll be returning to set and they both seem excited to have each other back.


However, he might not have a very pleasant welcoming party back on the Cobbles, as wife Michelle's first love Will (Waterloo Road star ​Leon Ockenden​) has arrived on the scene.

She's initially hired as his wedding planner, but it won't be long before the pair are reminiscing about their time together as teenagers.

So, who knows what Steve will be returning to.



http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...ing-next-week/

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street was hit by filming disruptions this week as actress Beverley Callard was taken ill on Monday (February 29).

Simon Gregson was due to return as Rovers landlord Steve McDonald after a five-month absence, but Callard's sickness put a spanner in the works.

However, despite bosses being forced to scrap two scenes, the Liz McDonald​ actress is now better and back to work, according to The Sun.

Gregson was due to film his return as Steve, which will see him waltz into the pub during wife Michelle's 40th, after returning from Spain to look for brother Andy, who had a broken leg.


*Digital Spy* reached out to Coronation Street, who declined to comment.

----------


## swmc66

Thats a lovely family photo. He is cute

----------

Dazzle (06-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Steve with Tim at the cab office could be fun to watch, they both need new best mates with Lloyd gone and Kevin all loved up with Anna and Craig too

----------

Dazzle (09-03-2016), lizann (09-03-2016), Perdita (09-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Michelle should not be a wedding planner for this couple. I am sure if the woman knew she was his ex girlfriend she would not think it a good idea

----------

Dazzle (29-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Simon Gregson has reportedly been forced to take sick leave after injuring his shoulder in a fall.  :Sad: 

The actor, who has played Steve McDonald since 1989, fell off a toy scooter and hurt himself just two weeks after returning from five months off.​

According to The Sun, Gregson was out playing with his small children when the accident happened.

The actor previously took an extended break from the soap last September due to personal reasons, but returned to filming last month.

He didn't have the most pleasant welcoming party back on the Cobbles, as wife Michelle's first love Will (Waterloo Road star Leon Ockenden) has arrived on the scene.​

_Digital Spy_

----------

Brucie (06-04-2016), Dazzle (05-04-2016)

----------


## swmc66

The script writers must be struggling these days

----------


## lizann

how will michelle manage all the businesses without steve and liz, i miss steve even when he is being an idiot and not funny

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2016), tammyy2j (08-04-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I thought that Liz was pulling her weight at the pub. Plus there are staff. The only issue is streetcars. Does Tracy not look after Amy at all? liz is now doing music class runs.  I think she is moaning too much. She still has time to dress up and have immaculate hair and make up and she went to spain for a break.  Its exaggerated to build up to her affair. How will she fit that into her hectic schedule i wonder.

----------

Dazzle (07-04-2016), tammyy2j (08-04-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Did  Michelle sort the insurance out for Streetcars?

----------


## sarah c

Liz does seem to go to a lot of Brewery 'dos' though?

sensible thing would be to promote Eileen at Streetcars as she seems to know the ropes better than anyone

----------

Dazzle (08-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> sensible thing would be to promote Eileen at Streetcars as she seems to know the ropes better than anyone


I thought that Eileen is perfectly capable of running Streetcars when Michelle was moaning about it.

----------

sarah c (11-04-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

I remember there had been a few mentions of the renewal of Streetcars insurance and no mention of it being done.
Is there to be something in this like an accident and they are not covered or was I reading too much into it?

----------


## Snagglepus

Duplicate

----------


## Dazzle

> I remember there had been a few mentions of the renewal of Streetcars insurance and no mention of it being done.
> Is there to be something in this like an accident and they are not covered or was I reading too much into it?


I don't remember the insurance being renewed either.  You could well be right that it's leading up to trouble for Streetcars.  Maybe that's what will finally bring Steve back?

----------


## swmc66

I think it was just mentioned to demonstrate the workload of Michelle rather than leading to anything. Apart from rotas what other work has she had to do?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Streetâs Simon Gregson on Steveâs baby drama â âHe should leave the country!â
Coronation Streetâs Simon Gregson has revealed the one piece of advice he would give his alter ego over his baby drama â leave the country quickly!
Steve McDonald has got himself into the daddy of all dilemmas as heâs the father of Leanne Battersbyâs baby and next week he finds out wife Michelle is expecting too.
Here Simon admits Steve is in bad shape and should maybe think about doing a runnerâ¦
Howâs Steve been feeling since he found out Leanneâs pregnant? When he finds out that Leanne is pregnant, his whole world crumbles around him. He initially thought that him and Michelle were officially over, and that she was going to go. He had gone over to Leanneâs very innocently and one thing leads to another, after some drinks. Theyâre both in the same headspace, and they end up sleeping together. Heâs feeling extremely guilty and very worried about whatâs going to happen next.
Can he handle watching her pregnancy develop? Steve is under the illusion at the moment that he will be able to handle it, but Iâm sure when it comes to it, he is going to find it very difficult.
Will he be able to let her cope alone? Steveâs not a bad guy, he is quite a sensitive chap, so he will feel guilty about that and he will want to be there for the child. But, he has to do what he thinks is right to save his marriage because he loves Michelle past the sky, and at the moment saving his marriage is at the forefront of his mind.
How terrified is he that Michelle will find out? Heâs absolutely petrified that sheâs going to find out. For once everything is going great for him and Michelle, and he makes this one mistake that could jeopardise it so heâs in a bit of a quandary.
Why has he agreed to have a baby with Michelle? Heâs always wanted another baby. When he was with Becky he desperately wanted her to have a baby, and when heâs been with Michelle in the past heâs wanted a baby, because heâs never had a child out of love. Itâs never been planned. So to actually have one for the right reasons is what heâs after.
Why doesnât he want to? Because obviously he knows about Leanne being pregnant, he doesnât know whatâs going to happen with that, and now heâs going from nobody wanting a baby, to having two new ones.
What advice does Tim give him? Heâs given him a lot of humorous advice, sometimes itâs good advice, but then on the other hand, sometimes itâs not very good at all. Timâs more of someone to vent spleen at, rather than take advice from.
How does he pluck up the courage to come clean to Michelle about not wanting a baby? Well Liz has been on at him about coming clean and telling Michelle because she knows how much Michelle wants a baby, and with him knowing that Leanne is pregnant as well, I think he realises that this could seriously affects things so he knows the right thing to do is to tell Michelle he doesnât want a baby.
How does he feel when he does? Well obviously he feels like an idiot, heâs wanted a baby for so long but now because of the news with Leanne he has to say that he doesnât want one. He loves Michelle and when he tells her he doesnât want a baby, Michelle is devastated. And then to make things even worse, Michelle tells him that sheâs already pregnant and he just feels terrible, and is really worried about how itâs going to affect his marriage.
Whatâs his first reaction? He thinks it would be absolutely mad to have a baby. Heâs both very shocked, but also pleased as well; itâs a massive mixture of emotions for him. He wants the baby, but itâs difficult because of whatâs happening with Leanne.
Can he handle this? As soon as the situation with Leanne has calmed down, and Steve is convinced that it will remain a secret and everything is going to be ok, he is very happy and pleased for him and Michelle.
What would you advise him to do? Leave the country, start again somewhere else. Iâve got three babies at home, so I donât really want two at work, so letâs just see what happens with that. Itâs going to be a cue for comedy situations, weâve already done Steve over the edge so it is nice to play the comedy.
Where do Steve and Michelle go from here? Hopefully, they have a happily ever after, but Steve and Michelle are very much Ross and Rachel, the audience want them to be together but he always manages to mess it up. They are on and off all the time. Itâs soap land, so obviously there is going to be some huge eruption at some point.

----------

Dazzle (09-08-2016), tammyy2j (09-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Where do Steve and Michelle go from here? Hopefully, they have a happily ever after, but *Steve and Michelle are very much Ross and Rachel, the audience want them to be together* but he always manages to mess it up. They are on and off all the time. It’s soap land, so obviously there is going to be some huge eruption at some point.


Are the whole Corrie team deluded, or are they still desperately trying to persuade us viewers that we love Steve and Michelle together?

----------

lizann (09-08-2016), parkerman (09-08-2016), Perdita (09-08-2016), tammyy2j (09-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Are the whole Corrie team deluded, or are they still desperately trying to persuade us viewers that we love Steve and Michelle together?


Yes very deluded  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (09-08-2016), lizann (09-08-2016), Perdita (09-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

From the Coronation Street Spoilers Facebook page:

It has been revealed that Steve McDonald is set to receive a life - changing medical diagnosis â which could have devastating implications for both his babies.
A new storyline will see Steve be told he might have Myotonic Dystrophy, a genetic disorder inherited from his dad â Jim McDonald.
And to make matters worse, Michelleâs beau is forced to come to terms with the fact he could have passed the progressive muscle wasting condition onto both of his unborn babies.
An insider revealed: âSteveâs life was thrown into complete chaos when he discovered he had impregnated his missus â and a woman who isnât his missus.
âAnd viewers will soon see Steve suffer even further when he is told he could have Myotonic Dystrophy â a disorder which could ultimately be life-threatening.
âObviously the impact of the disorder on him would be huge if he has it but as itâs genetic both his babies with Michelle and Leanne could have it too.â
Jim will call his Steve to say he has the disease and that thereâs a chance he could have it too.
Steve will then be forced to tell Michelle that he thinks he has Myotonic Dystrophy â and that their baby is at risk too.
But things get awkward when Michelle confides in her new pal Leanne about her baby fears â not realising sheâs carrying Steveâs baby too.
A source added: âThis story could be the tipping point for Leanne and force her to reveal that Steveâs the father of her baby.â

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2016), Glen1 (15-09-2016), lizann (15-09-2016), Perdita (15-09-2016)

----------


## Snagglepus

Will this not affect Amy too?

----------


## Perdita

> Will this not affect Amy too?


  Yes, affects male and females

----------


## tammyy2j

> Will this not affect Amy too?


What is she is not Steve's daughter

----------


## swmc66

Did the doctors ask Jim to tell his sons? Will he be released from prison on medical grounds? I expect not. Anyway another stupid storyline and I expect more over this next 9 months. 
People can be carriers but not have it themselves and not necessary that their children will have it either. I am no expert but we have a life threatening illness in the family and it's only affected one person. We did not know we had it until that point.

----------


## swmc66

Did the doctors ask Jim to tell his sons? Will he be released from prison on medical grounds? I expect not. Anyway another stupid storyline and I expect more over this next 9 months. 
People can be carriers but not have it themselves and not necessary that their children will have it either. I am no expert but we have a life threatening illness in the family and it's only affected one person. We did not know we had it until that point.

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> Did the doctors ask Jim to tell his sons? Will he be released from prison on medical grounds? I expect not. Anyway another stupid storyline and I expect more over this next 9 months. 
> People can be carriers but not have it themselves and not necessary that their children will have it either. I am no expert but we have a life threatening illness in the family and it's only affected one person. We did not know we had it until that point.


Actually myotonic dystrophy is a dominant inherited disorder which means if one parent has it then there is a 50% chance that a child will inherit it. If it turns out Steve hasn't inherited it there's no chance that any of he's children will. For Jim to have inherited it one of Jim's parents must have had it. You can only be a carrier of a particular allele (variation of a gene, my lecturers wouldn't be very happy if I used the wrong term ) if it is recessive, which this disease is not.

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> Did the doctors ask Jim to tell his sons? Will he be released from prison on medical grounds? I expect not. Anyway another stupid storyline and I expect more over this next 9 months. 
> People can be carriers but not have it themselves and not necessary that their children will have it either. I am no expert but we have a life threatening illness in the family and it's only affected one person. We did not know we had it until that point.


Actually myotonic dystrophy is a dominant inherited disorder which means if one parent has it then there is a 50% chance that a child will inherit it. If it turns out Steve hasn't inherited it there's no chance that any of he's children will. For Jim to have inherited it one of Jim's parents must have had it. You can only be a carrier of a particular allele (variation of a gene, my lecturers wouldn't be very happy if I used the wrong term 😛) if it is recessive, which this disease is not.

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2016), moonstorm (16-09-2016), parkerman (16-09-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Thanks for explaining so well

----------


## Perdita

Life is about to get a whole lot worse - and a whole lot more complicated - for Coronation Street's Steve McDonald next week as he receives some worrying news about his health.

When Steve's dad Jim gets in touch unexpectedly, it's to reveal that he's just been diagnosed with the genetic condition Myotonic Distrophy - which could have implications for Steve, his daughter Amy and the baby he's now expecting with Michelle.

And let's not forget the baby that he's secretly conceived with Leanne Battersby too...

Here, Simon Gregson - who plays Steve - reveals how this situation quickly spirals out of control for his put-upon character.

How is Steve coping with his big baby secret now?

"It's typical Steve - he's burying his head in the sand and hoping it will all go away. He had this one night stand with Leanne when he thought it was all over with Michelle. Then when Leanne came back and said she was pregnant he couldn't believe it.

"Steve is just hoping it will never come out and praying his life can be normal for once."

How does Steve first find out that he could potentially have Myotonic Dystrophy?

"Steve gets a call from Jim, who tells him he's found out he has this condition so Steve needs to get tested. If Steve has it, then the chances are Amy will do too and his baby, but as usual Steve reacts oddly and doesn't want to know.

"I think he's just hiding from it. He needs to know if he has this condition but he chooses not to. He doesn't want to have the test, as I think he's frightened of what they might tell him."

Why does Steve only tell Michelle about it on the day of their baby scan?

"They're so overwhelmed that they're having a baby. When it comes to the day of the scan and Steve sees the pictures of the baby and how formed it is already, he gets really emotional. That's when it hits home that this little baby he's just seen could have this disease, so he opens up to Michelle then."

Does Steve want to keep it secret from Leanne and Nick?

"Yeah, I think he's biding his time until he tells Leanne. He wants to get his own head around it first, and then when he has, he'll go and tell Leanne and Nick. But unfortunately that gets done for him and he gets in a right mess again."

What happens when he's summoned to Leanne and Nick's flat?

"They want him to take the test, but I think the fact that they know without him having decided to tell them - and the fact he's been summoned there so they can tell him what to do - causes Steve to just lose it.

"He's been under so much pressure - with Leanne being pregnant with his child and then finding out about this disease. He's just a guy that's going to snap at any moment and he does snap."

Does Michelle put pressure on Steve to have the test?

"Michelle does, but she's not putting too much pressure on Steve. She's making all the right noises and what she is saying is making sense. Michelle's playing the softly, softly game. She knows that if she goes in all guns blazing, he's going to shut down and not go for the test."

What is Leanne's plan to make sure he has the test?

"Leanne's plan is to ensure Tracy finds out, because she knows she'll go in all guns blazing and try and force Steve to have the test because she'll want to know about Amy's chances. It just heaps even more pressure on Steve."

Would Steve's marriage be over if Leanne lost patience and told Michelle everything?

"Yes, without any doubt. Maybe if he hadn't run off with Becky behind Michelle's back, then he might have had that one strike to get away with it. But the fact that he's done it to her before, and the humiliation that would come with everyone knowing it's Leanne, means I don't think there'd be any coming back.

"It wasn't an affair. They were on a break so he should have been honest from the outset, but this is Steve and now he's in way too deep."

Could this be Steve's predicament for the rest of his life- constantly being at the mercy of Leanne and Nick?

"Yes, Nick's pretty much got Steve over a barrel. Unless they move away, this is it for Steve."

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

steve needs to grow up stop being a big baby and do the test

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016), Perdita (11-10-2016), tammyy2j (11-10-2016)

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> steve needs to grow up stop being a big baby and do the test


Many people do decide not to have genetic testing done as some people would rather not know, and usually I would say that it is up to person to make that decision themselves, it's not black and white to everyone. The main problem I have here is that he knows that there are 3 children that could possibly inherit it and therefore it isn't just about him. This is why they have genetic counselling to help people make the decision that's right for them and talk them through the result if they decide to have the test done. Of course it is possible for the children to have the test if Steve is was really that adamant that he doesn't want it done, I'm not sure when they could test his unborn children but Amy certainly could have the test done straight away. Even though I must say I feel the only reason that Steve said he wasn't going to was because Leanne and Nick were trying to get him to have it done and it was almost to say to them that they couldn't make him do it, which is rather childish.

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016)

----------


## KiwiMonkey

> steve needs to grow up stop being a big baby and do the test


Many people do decide not to have genetic testing done as some people would rather not know, and usually I would say that it is up to person to make that decision themselves, it's not black and white to everyone. The main problem I have here is that he knows that there are 3 children that could possibly inherit it and therefore it isn't just about him. This is why they have genetic counselling to help people make the decision that's right for them. Of course it is possible for the children to have the test if Steve is was really that adamant that he doesn't want it done, I'm not sure when they could test his unborn children but Amy certainly could have the test done straight away. Even though I must say I feel the only reason that Steve said he wasn't going to was because Leanne and Nick were trying to get him to have it done and it was almost to say to them that they couldn't make him do it, which is rather childish.

----------


## lizann

unburdening himself to peter oh that will end well  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

He should have done a pre nup the amount of times he has been married/divorced.

Did he get the pub before he married midhelle or after. Why is she entitled to half i do not get these laws that you can have half after being married for 2 minutes.

----------


## swmc66

He should have done a pre nup the amount of times he has been married/divorced.

Did he get the pub before he married midhelle or after. Why is she entitled to half i do not get these laws that you can have half after being married for 2 minutes.

----------


## Perdita

> He should have done a pre nup the amount of times he has been married/divorced.
> 
> Did he get the pub before he married midhelle or after. Why is she entitled to half i do not get these laws that you can have half after being married for 2 minutes.


He had the pub before they married .. he gave her 25% share before they wed too ..a friend of mine is divorcing her husband who is claiming half the house which is in her name only and they were married for around 9 years ... seems he is entitled to claim it .. whether he will be successful is another matter

----------


## swmc66

That would be my situation if that happened as I have always been the main income earner and I bought our home.  But i do understand if  someone,  whether they are male or female and have given up their career for their partner to look after the children or caring for older or disabled relatives . Then they deserve half. I do not know how long they Steve/Michelle have been together as a couple. I know they have not been married long. I hope the storyline keeps to the law and does not give wrong messages out there.

----------

Perdita (27-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> That would be my situation if that happened as I have always been the main income earner and I bought our home.  But i do understand if  someone,  whether they are male or female and have given up their career for their partner to look after the children or caring for older or disabled relatives . Then they deserve half. I do not know how long they Steve/Michelle have been together as a couple. I know they have not been married long. I hope the storyline keeps to the law and does not give wrong messages out there.


My friendÂ´s husband has always worked and had a much greater income, even now ...

----------


## swmc66

That must be hard then.

----------


## lizann

can he claim half her wedding planning business

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> can he claim half her wedding planning business


Possibly.  Everything is usually split between a couple.  Although negotiations can be made.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Streetâs Steve McDonald races to the registry office to catch Leanne Battersby as she fills in their babyâs birth certificate
With the stress of keeping secret his baby with Leanne Battersby etched on his face, Steve McDonald now faces a race against time to get his name on the totâs birth certificate.
Fortunately, the unlucky-in-love Rovers landlord (Simon Gregson) also owns a taxi firm â making his journey to the registry office super speedy, especially when he is running late.
This week, The Sun revealed Steveâs marriage to Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh) would come crashing to an end after she finds out about his infidelity â just weeks after suffering a tragic miscarriage with their own child.
We were then first to report in The Sunâs Bizarre TV Column, Leanne (Jane Danson) will be in for a rough ride as she is forced to give birth in an unconventional setting.
New teaser shots for the soap now show a worried Steve hopping behind the wheel of one of his Street Cars vehicles and putting his foot down to get to the venue in time.
Wearing a leather jacket and jeans, he storms out of the silver motor with his eyebrows furrowed into a worried stare.
He charges straight through the door where he looks intent on finding Leanne before she pens her name on the document.
The images hint at a fracas between the pair with Steve perhaps eager to keep his name off the official papers, after keeping schtum about the baby since Leanne told him she was expecting.
Fans are now left in limbo to see exactly what his intentions are when the show airs next month.
Meanwhile, Leanne's pregnancy won't be a smooth ride.
A Corrie insider told us Leanne would soon go into labour in a lift. and revealed: âLeanne faces a hellish birth as she gets stuck in a lift at Victoria Court just as her waters break. Her step-sister Toyah has to be the midwife.â
Despite the difficult labour, the new baby brings her and Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) closer together: âThey decide to once again walk down the aisle, but Leanneâs secrets are bound to come out.â
While Nick knows that Steve McDonald is the biological dad of her baby, not many other people do.
One person who does know about the big secret is Leanneâs ex Peter Barlow, who Steve confessed to earlier this week â which could have been a major mistake on his part.
Meanwhile Michelle is set to throw her marriage with Steve in complete jeopardy when she discovers his secret.
She will file for a divorce from the pub landlord as she finally finds out Steve has got Leanne pregnant after a drunken one-night stand.
And the barmaidâs fury sparks a full-on battle on the cobbles over The Rovers, as she brings in the lawyers to take control of the pub â while Peter Barlow also decides heâd like to get his hands on the local landmark.

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

So much for being a friend Peter

----------


## lizann

it be nice to have a genuine emotional scene of grieving from him without buffoon silliness

----------


## swmc66

Finally done the right thing

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> Finally done the right thing


It made me laugh when Steve said he finally told the truth for Michelle's sake. He had no intention of doing so until he held his son and fell in love with him.  It was a selfish act, even though it's better for all (except perhaps Nick) that the truth is out.

----------

swmc66 (25-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoiler: Steve nurses baby Oliver back to health in the back of his cab
Steve McDonald is set to nurse his young son back to health in the back of his cab in upcoming scenes in Coronation Street.
Viewers will witness the touching moment where Steve is forced into action to look after his son Oliver.
The tiny tot falls ill and his doting father must give him medicine with a syringe while gently singing to comfort him.
Steve hasn't yet had much contact with Oliver, but after agreeing access terms with Leanne and Nick he will be spending a lot more time with his son.
Actor Simon Gregson and his cute on-screen baby were caught between takes as they were joined by the child actor's mother.
Steve had agreed to have no part in his child's life and let Nick bring him up as his father.
However the Street Cars boss revealed the massive secret to everyone in the Bistro last month as he held Oliver for the first time and blurted out "this is my son".
Michelle was left fuming at the bombshell, which came after tragically losing her own son Ruairi with Steve.
It remains to be seen whether Steve's doting father act will lead to more heartache for Michelle and if Leanne will let him take Oliver out again.
* Coronation Street airs on ITV on Friday at 7.30 and 8.30pm.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoiler: Steve McDonaldâs emotional family day out with baby son ends in a furious punch-up with Nick Tilsley
Coronation Street fansâ hearts skipped a beat when pictures emerged of Steve McDonald holding his baby son for the first time on a beach day out with Leanne Battersby and Nick Tilsley.
But itâs not all peace and love on the family outing â as more photos show a furious Steve being held back by Peter Barlow as he tries to punch Nick.
Looking unfazed, Nick watches on as Steve struggles to lunge at him, held back by Peter. In other images it looks like Steve and Peterâs roles are reversed, with the Barlow bad-boy desperate to land a punch.
More pics show Peter giving Nick a stern talking to after the skirmish, filmed on Lytham Beach in Lancashire.
Nick reportedly angers Peter so he has to be held back, then insults Steve, who also ends up wanting to punch him â though the family day out was about trying to resolve their issues.
The scenes will come as no surprise to Corrie fans as months of tension between Nick and Steve were bound to come to a head.
Leanne became pregnant with Steveâs love child as a result of their illicit romping, which spelled trouble for her relationship with Nick, until he said he would raise the child as his own.
Although Nick wants to act as sole dad to baby Oliver, Steve has now decided he wants to bond with the child and the pair are vying to be alpha male.
Meanwhile pics released last week show Steve holding baby Oliver in his most hands-on bit of parenting yet, carrying the baby on his front in a sling.
They also appear to show Steve and Leanne will have a heart-to-heart on the day out â which may have sparked jealousy from Nick and led to the angry brawl.
As fans watch Nick and Steve brawl theyâll no doubt be reminded that these could be some of Nickâs last moments on the soap. He is set to leave the soap this year as actor Ben Price wants to spend more time with his family.
The character said he didnât want to raise Steveâs love child while they all still lived on the same street and asked Leanne to move to Edinburgh.
When she refused he then kissed Leanneâs rival Michelle Connor â so thereâs plenty of drama still to come between them.

----------

Glen1 (26-04-2017), tammyy2j (26-04-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Three Men and Leanne and baby  :Stick Out Tongue:  how does this outing come about, Nick inviting Peter and Steve really?

----------

Glen1 (26-04-2017), lizann (26-04-2017), parkerman (26-04-2017)

----------


## Kim

> Three Men and Leanne and baby  how does this outing come about, Nick inviting Peter and Steve really?


It's more likely that Leanne plans it with just her and Steve. Nick's bound to find out and go there himself, probably followed by Peter to defend Steve. 

I can see it being Peter who spills the beans to Nick. Nick often says something Peter doesn't like and Peter wants to bring him down a peg or two.

----------


## Perdita

Steve to propose to Leanne?

http://www.entertainmentdaily.co.uk/...propose-again/

----------

tammyy2j (18-06-2017)

----------


## Snagglepus

Although Leanne can let herself slip, I think she has a bit more savvy than to marry an idiot.

----------

lizann (18-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Although Leanne can let herself slip, I think she has a bit more savvy than to marry an idiot.


He is the father of her baby though and in soapland that is enough to marry, at least for a short time ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Steve to propose to Leanne?
> 
> http://www.entertainmentdaily.co.uk/...propose-again/


so leanne moves in with steve and liz to cab office flat to raise oliver, what about simon? leanne does not need a man especially an idiot like steve

----------


## Snagglepus

Where does Leanne live, is it Nick's flat?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Where does Leanne live, is it Nick's flat?


I think she is now, before she shared with Eva in Dev's flat 

Does Gail move into Nick's Victoria Court flat or Sarah Louise with Gary and the kids?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: Steve McDonald’s horror as Amy Barlow gets passionate with a boy

It’s never comfortable for a father to be faced with his teenage daughter growing up and discovering romance and that’s what Steve McDonald is confronted with in upcoming Coronation Street scenes as he finds Amy Barlow kissing a boy at a house party.

Steve and Amy have had a bet going which sees them both agree to give up their phones. But when Amy heads out to go to the cinema with a mate, Steve and Tracy have no way of getting in touch with her when she doesn’t arrive back home when she is meant to.

Worried about her welfare, Steve and Tracy soon get a lead and walk into a drunken teen party where they find Amy snogging a lad. Steve doesn’t take this well and humiliates a furious Amy by making a scene and dragging her out of the house.

Amy hits back that this wouldn’t have happened if it hadn’t been for the mobile phone debacle and she is seething with her parents for showing her up. Will defensive Steve see her side of the story and make amends with his daughter?

These aren’t the only worries ahead for Steve thanks to Amy as she is set to also find herself in danger when she heads out with Summer Spellman to find a missing Billy Mayhew and the girls end up being mugged by a dangerous man.

This being a parent lark – never easy, eh Steve?

----------

parkerman (30-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

steve and abi, is their bickering foreshadowing a potential romance, tracy needs a new enemy

----------

tammyy2j (09-08-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> steve and abi, is their bickering foreshadowing a potential romance, tracy needs a new enemy


Yes it is looking likely another affair, new friendship ruined

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

https://metro.co.uk/2018/09/22/coron...shock-7960927/


Well, Steve does cheat on Tracy ... but apparently NOT with Abi ........  surely it would not be Hannah as he thinks she is his sister but looks like Liz's flat???

----------


## lizann

> https://metro.co.uk/2018/09/22/coron...shock-7960927/
> 
> 
> Well, Steve does cheat on Tracy ... but apparently NOT with Abi ........  surely it would not be Hannah as he thinks she is his sister but looks like Liz's flat???


emma maria mary angie or toyah?

----------


## lizann

> https://metro.co.uk/2018/09/22/coron...shock-7960927/
> 
> 
> Well, Steve does cheat on Tracy ... but apparently NOT with Abi ........  surely it would not be Hannah as he thinks she is his sister but looks like Liz's flat???


leanne again

----------


## olivia1896

> leanne again


Only fair considering Tracey killed Leanneâs fiancÃ©  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

how can he afford a house?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Steve McDonald will be left fearing for his life when he's held at knife point by a criminal customer.

Steve is caught up in a dramatic armed robbery later this year, when Dave, one of his cab passengers, holds up a garage at knifepoint.



Steve is happy to oblige when Dave asks for a brief stop-off at a garage during his journey, but soon lives to regret his decision after his intentions become clear.

Previous paparazzi pictures have already shown Steve being forced to act as Dave's getaway driver, after he frightens garage workers with a knife and robs the place.

However, new snaps have revealed that the situation could have devastating repercussions for Steve when he later has a knife pulled on him as well.

Steve will fear for his life when Dave turns even more threatening during their journey, but will he get back to Weatherfield alive?

As Corrie films its scenes two months in advance, fans will have to wait until May to see how the shocking robbery story unravels.


Digital Spy

----------

Brucie (25-03-2019), tammyy2j (26-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

fast dna results by email, he could have waited to blurt it out to emma, poor girl

----------

Brucie (22-08-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...n-coronavirus/

Simon Gregson got coronavirus   :Sad:   Hope he gets better real soon

----------

lizann (10-04-2020), tammyy2j (12-04-2020)

----------


## lizann

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...n-coronavirus/
> 
> Simon Gregson got coronavirus    Hope he gets better real soon


his symptoms were gastro than respiratory, hope he is ok

----------

mysangry (10-04-2020), tammyy2j (12-04-2020)

----------


## lizann

anymore mention of steve's depression, is he on meds?

----------

